# eräs / joku



## Gavril

According to the dictionary, both _eräs _and _joku _can be used to introduce a previously-unmentioned person or thing:

_eräs / joku Väinö Salminen  _"A certain Väinö Salminen"

Which word would be preferable in the sentences below?


_Ehdotus olisi mennyt läpi jos eräs / joku Sanna Tuukkanen ei olisi sekaantunut asiaan. _[Sitä seuraa lisää tietoa Sannasta.]

_Joukkue olisi voittaneet ottelun jos __eräs / joku Sanna Tuukkanen ei olisi mokannut kulmapotkua. _[Ei sanota mitään enempää Sannasta.]

_On __eräs / joku kätketty __poukama Vesijärvellä tienoin -- siellä vietin nuoruuteni onnellisimmat hetket.

On kuulemma eräs / joku lakritsin laji, jonka voi ostaa vain Sallan ympäristössä olevasta kauppa-asemasta.


_Kiitos!


----------



## kirahvi

_Eräs_ and _joku_ can be used, but often they aren't necessary. In fact, sometimes using _eräs_ can give the sentence a bit sarcastic and bitter tone.



Gavril said:


> According to the dictionary, both _eräs _and _joku _can be used to introduce a previously-unmentioned person or thing:
> 
> _eräs / joku Väinö Salminen  _"A certain Väinö Salminen"
> 
> Which word would be preferable in the sentences below?
> 
> 
> _Ehdotus olisi mennyt läpi, jos eräs / joku Sanna Tuukkanen ei olisi sekaantunut asiaan. _[Sitä seuraa lisää tietoa Sannasta.] If you use _eräs_, it means _a certain Sanna_, if you use _joku_, it means _someone called Sanna_, you don't know who this Sanna person actually is. I don't think it makes any difference if there's more information added or not later on. Using _eräs_ might add a bitter tone to the sentence.
> 
> _Joukkue olisi voittanut ottelun, jos __eräs / joku Sanna Tuukkanen ei olisi mokannut kulmapotkua. _[Ei sanota mitään enempää Sannasta.] As above.
> 
> _On __eräs / joku kätketty __poukama Vesijärvellä tienoin -- siellä vietin nuoruuteni onnellisimmat hetket. _Eräs, because you've been to the place and it's a certain place you're talking about._
> 
> On kuulemma eräs / joku lakritsin laji, jota voi ostaa vain Sallan ympäristössä olevalta kauppa-asemalta. _If you use _eräs_, it means you know which type of liquorice you're talking about. If you use _joku_, it means that you've just heard about it, but you don't really know too much about it for certain.


----------



## DrWatson

Lisäksi kielenhuollon näkökulmasta on väärin käyttää sanaa _joku_ viittaamaan elottomiin asioihin. Tätä varten on pronomini _jokin_.
Taivutukset:


NjokinjokuGjonkinjonkunPjotakinjotakutaILLjohonkinjohonkuhun

etc.

Puhekielessä nämä kylläkin sekoittuvat.


----------



## hui

> Lisäksi kielenhuollon näkökulmasta on väärin käyttää sanaa _joku_ viittaamaan elottomiin asioihin.


... ja muihin elollisiin kuin ihmiseen.


----------



## Hakro

I agree with Kirahvi and DrWatson but I disagree with Kielenhuolto about what Hui said. This is not the only argument between me and Kielenhuolto. It's my problem.

Anyway, I'd like to add a third and a fourth possibility for "a certain": _eräs / joku / muuan / tietty._

I would say:



> _Ehdotus olisi mennyt läpi jos muuan / tietty Sanna Tuukkanen ei olisi sekaantunut asiaan._
> 
> _Joukkue olisi voittanut ottelun jos __muuan/ tietty Sanna Tuukkanen ei olisi mokannut kulmapotkua. _
> 
> _On kuulemma eräs / muuan / tietty lakritsin laji, jonka voi ostaa vain Sallan ympäristössä olevalta kauppa-asemalta._


----------

